# DS #2640: Lock's Quest (USA)



## tempBOT (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3620^^Contributed by DieForIt​


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks good. Reminds me of dark cloud and andy from aw.


----------



## Sendoh (Sep 9, 2008)

I've heard good things about this game. I don't like the character design though, the cartoon style and anime spiky blond hair style doesn't seem to mix. The outfit looks pretty nice still.


----------



## Killermech (Sep 9, 2008)

Excellent, got something to play now


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 9, 2008)

This is actually good! IGN gave it 8.6! (Full Review)


----------



## Crass (Sep 9, 2008)

keyaxer said:
			
		

> I've heard good things about this game. I don't like the character design though, the cartoon style and anime spiky blond hair style doesn't seem to mix. The outfit looks pretty nice still.




Don't judge a book by its cover, who cares what the char on the boxart looks like or if he has gay hair or a gay outfit. Look at the original boxarts for megaman.

Games should be judged on how they play, if they are fun.


----------



## Try2bcool (Sep 9, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> This is actually good! IGN gave it 8.6! (Full Review)



They gave Imagine: Teacher a 7.5, would you consider *that* good?


----------



## Azadar (Sep 9, 2008)

Try2bcool said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8.6 is a much better score than a 7.5 its almost a MUST buy versus an almost crap score... So yes 8.6 is a GREAT score for this game and one I really am excited for.. At least till Dragon Quest comes next week!!!!!


----------



## Law (Sep 9, 2008)

I just want to ask this before I bother looking for a download...

Works on R4?

If not, I guess I should install YSmenu.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

For some time there was even a score of 9.9 for this game from users..I believe it was on IGN..

It doesn't look that interesting to me, but graphics are quite nice....I'll give it a try for sure..


----------



## terminator99 (Sep 9, 2008)

It looks a bit like Children of Manor with elements of strategy, (all stylus Controled) take a look yourselves at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPcdPT0ggTk


----------



## berlinka (Sep 9, 2008)

I believe I saw the word 'engineer' in the trailer!....................I think I will skip this one.......


----------



## Law (Sep 9, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I believe I saw the word 'engineer' in the trailer!....................I think I will skip this one.......



Why? Scared that a spy is going to sap your sentry?


----------



## Twid (Sep 9, 2008)

Need it NOW !


----------



## penguinwarfare (Sep 9, 2008)

I've always thought it best to ignore the number score and just read pieces of the reviews to get a handle on what they thought were pros/cons.  But in any case, I'll pick this up after work.  I loved Drawn to Life and I've always had a soft spot for strategy/defense type games.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 9, 2008)

Played it for a bit,pretty fun so far.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice box art, just downloaded it.


----------



## eldaddio (Sep 9, 2008)

terminator99 said:
			
		

> It looks a bit like* Children of Manor *with elements of strategy, (all stylus Controled) take a look yourselves at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPcdPT0ggTk



Is that the square game that's based in a british stately home?

This sounds good anyway, though doubt if time will be found for the playing of it.


----------



## darkfhang (Sep 9, 2008)

From what I've heard, it's somewhat reminiscent of the game 'Rampart' if any of you have played that, years ago.  But you are a bit more involved with the defense of your base.  Something like that.  

Gonna try it out.


----------



## DivineZeus (Sep 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dragon Quest comes this week!!!!!


Fixed...


----------



## BurlyEd (Sep 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dragon Quest comes *this *week!!!!!


----------



## berlinka (Sep 9, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smart lad!


----------



## Alastair (Sep 9, 2008)

terminator99 said:
			
		

> Children of Manor[/url]
> That's a clever homophonic pun. =P
> 
> QUOTE(terminator99 @ Sep 9 2008, 11:24 AM) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPcdPT0ggTk


At 1:10 in the video, how is "your tourette's" coupled with your "freezing touch" advantageous? :S


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 9, 2008)

Azadar said:
			
		

> Try2bcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF!?! You are saying on a 10 point scale, 1.1 points is the difference between good and bad.

Anyway, I will have a look at this now.


----------



## Fakie! (Sep 9, 2008)

It doesn't work very well on an Acekard 2. It was kinda slooowwww. Thank god I also have a DSTT, it worked perfectly on it. And about the game, I haven't played that much but I've gotta say it's pretty good so far. I love the art design, just as I liked Drawn to Life's art design. So colorful and original, just love it.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 9, 2008)

Do i see naruto in the game icon???


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 9, 2008)

Wonderful, finally and RTS game and according to Hadrian... this game lives up to what it should be like and it's the first of it's kind in english for the DS


----------



## Law (Sep 9, 2008)

Alastair said:
			
		

> terminator99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Video isn't loading for me, but it probably means Turrets.

As in, Sentry Guns.

Watch out for those Spies.



Spoiler



Spah sappan mah sandwich!


----------



## flamesmaster (Sep 9, 2008)

I am going to play this tonight, looks fantastic!


----------



## sidneyyoung (Sep 9, 2008)

Fakie! said:
			
		

> It doesn't work very well on an Acekard 2. It was kinda slooowwww. Thank god I also have a DSTT, it worked perfectly on it. And about the game, I haven't played that much but I've gotta say it's pretty good so far. I love the art design, just as I liked Drawn to Life's art design. So colorful and original, just love it.




Yeh the DSTT certainly runs games really well on almost any mem card. But because of the blatant 'menuizm' on these boards the actual running of games is not important so crappy flash carts like AK2 get massively over-rated.


----------



## Naouak (Sep 9, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tourette means turrets in french, I think it's "old english" for turrets


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Try2bcool said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I consider it to be good to the public that it's aimed for.. little girls mainly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can't use the same standards to review a game like "Imagine: Whatever" and "Generic Manly Zombie Shooter 5", if you're into Imagine games.. then Imagine: Teacher should be a good one for you!

Anyway, anyone played it? How good is it?


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 9, 2008)

Fakie! said:
			
		

> It doesn't work very well on an Acekard 2. It was kinda slooowwww. Thank god I also have a DSTT, it worked perfectly on it. And about the game, I haven't played that much but I've gotta say it's pretty good so far. I love the art design, just as I liked Drawn to Life's art design. So colorful and original, just love it.




Its made by the same people who did drawn to life.


----------



## Killermech (Sep 9, 2008)

I just beat the first boss and I'm loving it! Mixture of Rampart, Tower defense and an RTS. Make sure not to miss this one guys.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 9, 2008)

penguinwarfare said:
			
		

> I've always thought it best to ignore the number score and just read pieces of the reviews to get a handle on what they thought were pros/cons.  But in any case, I'll pick this up after work.  I loved Drawn to Life and I've always had a soft spot for strategy/defense type games.



Agreed.

This is why I have metacritic.com bookmarked on my PC.  I like reading multiple reviews to see what the main gripes with the game are.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks good, I will try it out.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2008)

Fuck Dragon Quest 4, this is where its at!

Excellent game, just played it 2 hours straight and I love it.  Is it another must have DS title?  Fuck yeah!  Its so much different to what there is right now.  Best strategy on the DS?  Yep, everything works from the building to the battling.  The sound is top notch, it also is good to look at and the presentation is just at the highest level.

This is one of those games that I feel that I must buy, I want more from 5th Cell and I hope they do more.  Seriously people, if you like it please buy it!  Show THQ that Spongebob is not the only way to sell games.

If you like FF Revenent Wings, get this as its a million times better.

I'm going back to this game, I really have this urge to finish it which is something that I've not had for a while with a DS game.


----------



## Fakie! (Sep 9, 2008)

falcon64z8 said:
			
		

> Fakie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I said that.


----------



## Azadar (Sep 9, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Fuck Dragon Quest 4, this is where its at!
> 
> Excellent game, just played it 2 hours straight and I love it.  Is it another must have DS title?  Fuck yeah!  Its so much different to what there is right now.  Best strategy on the DS?  Yep, everything works from the building to the battling.  The sound is top notch, it also is good to look at and the presentation is just at the highest level.
> 
> ...



while I agree with most of what you siad lets hold off on the "Fuck Dragon Quest 4" part as that game will be EPIC...


----------



## Gilrad (Sep 9, 2008)

Yanno, I think this is the game that an old friend of mine was working on...

Like, he graduated from Digipen, and told me he was working for the same group that made Drawn to Life (funny story, most of the Digipen students working on that were actually short-term internships, but they made themselves so important to the development of the game they stayed until the game was finished).

If anybody is close to finishing the game, check to see if there is a 'Fischer' somewhere in the credits, around the programming sections.


----------



## XeroRestraint (Sep 10, 2008)

Fantastic!  I have been anticipating this release since the NP preview ages ago.  Glad to hear it is living up to expectations!!


----------



## Komojo (Sep 10, 2008)

Gilrad said:
			
		

> Yanno, I think this is the game that an old friend of mine was working on...
> 
> Like, he graduated from Digipen, and told me he was working for the same group that made Drawn to Life (funny story, most of the Digipen students working on that were actually short-term internships, but they made themselves so important to the development of the game they stayed until the game was finished).
> 
> If anybody is close to finishing the game, check to see if there is a 'Fischer' somewhere in the credits, around the programming sections.



That was me (my coworker just sent me a link to this post.)  And no, this is not the game I'm working on, that one's still unannounced.  Also, you can go to the credits from the title screen.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn, I gotta try this.

EDIT: THIS MUSIC IS INCREDIBLE.



PLAYING THIS GAME BRB


----------



## Gilrad (Sep 10, 2008)

Komojo said:
			
		

> Gilrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, well still looks like an interesting game, and I'm still keeping an ear out for your little gem


----------



## Komojo (Sep 10, 2008)

You edit your post as I was editing my post, nevermind.  I need to get back to work...


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 10, 2008)

Try2bcool said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you play it yet?


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 10, 2008)

Komojo said:
			
		

> Gilrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...




You aren't against piracy? Dont you want monies?











EDIT:ROMG THIS GAME LIKES CAPS


----------



## Seraph (Sep 10, 2008)

sidneyyoung said:
			
		

> Fakie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you're saying the AK2 is crappy because of that, don't buy a crappy microSD then the flashcart isn't crappy anymore?  I'd say even getting an iTouchDS would be better than the DSTT.

Looks like I might play this.  Was looking forward to it and now ToV and IU have lost my interest.  Main character always remined me of Isaac from Golden Sun in some screenshots for some reason...


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 10, 2008)

sidneyyoung said:
			
		

> Fakie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you even used an Acekard 2?


----------



## nappy (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone else get an error saying "Cannot read data. Please turn off the power and reinsert the DS card" using an M3 Simply 1.14?


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 10, 2008)

nappy said:
			
		

> Anyone else get an error saying "Cannot read data. Please turn off the power and reinsert the DS card" using an M3 Simply 1.14?


Knowing that the M3 Simply is a clone of the R4, I think you might have to do an Arm7 patch.


----------



## nappy (Sep 10, 2008)

Heh, my bad - turns out the SD card I was using still had 1.13 on it.

Works fine on 1.14!


----------



## lonewolf80 (Sep 10, 2008)

This game's actually pretty fun =D


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol? Django came to mind the first time I saw that guy.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 10, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> Lol? Django came to mind the first time I saw that guy.



More like django mixed with this guy from dark cloud.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

After reading Hadrian's post.. I'm getting it!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 10, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> Lol? Django came to mind the first time I saw that guy.


Django.  ;_;  Man, I miss Boktai.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 10, 2008)

ooh yay. cute characters ftw!
darn. too much homework today. will try soon though


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> More like django mixed with this guy from dark cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do too, got a spare 3-in-1?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 10, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a slot-2 M3 Perfect.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  DS and GBA, bwahahaha.

And hell, I even _own _Boktai 1.  And beat it, once.  Billions of times on emulation though!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 10, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> _Unmei_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA lucky that i got both. I prefer boktai 1, i might try playing it again if i can find it XD


----------



## Seraph (Sep 10, 2008)

Perhaps there's a chance a new Boktai will come(hopefully more like the first game) seeing as how MGS4 had some extras of it.  Boktai DS/Lunar Knights was good but the first Boktai's style was so much better.(and hopefully they won't change the names again)

Great game so far, but don't think I'm liking the character design(faces especially).  Emi looks like a guy and some characters don't look like they match the sprites...


----------



## Dwight (Sep 10, 2008)

This is GBAtemp.net's 1337th post 
weee
also this game is awesome so far


----------



## NatsuMatto (Sep 10, 2008)

I must be missing something. 

I like the style of the game, but the battles are tedious to the extreme... whack robot...whack robot...whack robot... whack robot... etc., etc., etc. 

Not feeling the love.


----------



## Gestahl (Sep 10, 2008)

Strongbad007 said:
			
		

> This is GBAtemp.net's 1337th post
> weee


GBAtemp always had 1337 posts.


----------



## Kasehuja (Sep 10, 2008)

i love this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it reminds me a bit of "defend your castle" or some other defence games ^^
(you know...that one, where you have to build towers and so on)

Pro: It´s nice that you can build your own battlefield! 


Contra: sometimes it gets a bit boring....6 times the same battlefield...and more and more "monsters"


And so i think its a really nice game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (you should play it!)    
but i will wait for dragon quest, and the new castlevania game


----------



## Kamakazie (Sep 10, 2008)

Kasehuja said:
			
		

> i love this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you just give an assessment using pros and contras?


----------



## Kamakazie (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone get this working on a G6 Lite? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nm, safe mode did it.


----------



## dib (Sep 10, 2008)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> I must be missing something.
> 
> I like the style of the game, but the battles are tedious to the extreme... whack robot...whack robot...whack robot... whack robot... etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Not feeling the love.


There's a way to fix that: next time, try playing the game under the topic title.  You seem to be playing From the Abyss, which was covered a couple weeks ago.


----------



## PanzerWF (Sep 10, 2008)

The name's Lock... Mr. Lock

Too bad he doesn't live up to his badass name lawl.

NDS-RTS ftw.


----------



## Twid (Sep 10, 2008)

1) Works fine on M3 Simply
2) Excellent game
*3) Multi 5 !? It's in french on my DS !!!!*


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 10, 2008)

Man, the trailer's awful.  Not that the game doesn't look good, but who is the fucking pillock they've got narrating it?  It's nearly up there with 'attack its weak spot for massive damage'


----------



## -Mew- (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh well i guess this is a good game. Not awesome or anything but good.


----------



## Regiiko (Sep 10, 2008)

I had to upgrade my R4's firmware from 1.14 or 1.16 to 1.18 just to get this to play, lol.

Something about a "restart the DS" screen.


----------



## Dingler (Sep 10, 2008)

I like it so far


----------



## Neko (Sep 10, 2008)

Better boxart btw.


Game looks okay. So, seeing as this is a strategy game , is this a turnbased game or realtime ?


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks alright... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might try it..


----------



## Regiiko (Sep 10, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> Game looks okay. So, seeing as this is a strategy game , is this a turnbased game or realtime ?



Realtime based.

There are a few tutorials at the start, and it's quite intuitive so no problems playing so far =)

I like it a lot!


----------



## NatsuMatto (Sep 10, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> NatsuMatto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I haven't played FROM THE ABYSS yet.

Any other theories?


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 11, 2008)

Works perfectly fine on AK2 AKAIO 1.2
Pretty fun game, but quite shallow. 
I'm on day 20 and still yet to see enemies break through my first line of defense.

Also new devices (turrets, etc) only unlock after a set date. On that day, enemies drop scrap like crazy, on other days they drop none.
It'd have been more fun if there were more devices and you could tech up regardless of story progression.

Otherwise good enough.


----------



## Torte (Sep 11, 2008)

It's times like these you wish you didn't have a full-time job and have to train for a freakin' marathon.


----------



## JeppeFah (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi!
Anybody got a a saving problem? When i played it unpatched and everything the save wasent just there when i started it for the secund time. And when i try the Arm7 fix is says that "Cannot read data, please turn off the power, and reinsert the ds card". Anybody have any suggestions? I'd really like to play this game


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 11, 2008)

Some really good ideas here. I wasn't sure what to expect with the game. I knew there was a Tower Defense thing going on, but it's much more. I love the micro games involved with combat and repair -- really cool touches. Not a fan of the GBA graphics, but that's no biggie. Pretty fun so far.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Dominik93 for the better boxart


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 11, 2008)

This game is epic. I love the style and the colors. The story is ok. i just had some free time to dl it and play it on the toilet.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 11, 2008)

for a game this good you really shouldn't be playing it on the toilet


----------



## XeroRestraint (Sep 14, 2008)

Very fun game so far ... played through Day 50-something so far and the only negative I can report is how EASY the game is.  More challenge would be nice, or at least, adjustable difficulty levels.


----------



## kingBLAOW (Sep 15, 2008)

JeppeFah said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Anybody got a a saving problem? When i played it unpatched and everything the save wasent just there when i started it for the secund time. And when i try the Arm7 fix is says that "Cannot read data, please turn off the power, and reinsert the ds card". Anybody have any suggestions? I'd really like to play this game



I have the exact same problem.


----------



## kingBLAOW (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone have any solutions?


----------



## Hillsy_ (Sep 18, 2008)

I think there are difficulty settings, you choose it from the main menu.


----------



## oliek23 (Nov 19, 2008)

I like this game. I thought it got a bit repetetive but it is good in short bursts!


----------

